# Found: bag of books at Ross Wheeler in Grand



## jge1 (Aug 10, 2014)

I was backpacking in the Grand Canyon in late September, and camped the night of 9/25 at the Ross Wheeler. That day we found a dry bag full of books (geology, flora/fauna, Kolb Bros). We flagged down an AzRA oar trip and gave it to a female guide. It had a phone number 828-something (I should have written it down) and a name I think was something like "Strage" (but that's just a vague recollection). Anyhow, hopefully AzRA contacted the person, but I thought I'd post this in case it slipped thru the cracks.


----------



## Oc1paddler (Sep 6, 2005)

The logical explanation is that they were washed down stream from the lost boat on the San Miguel! Not sure how but it could happen!:roll:


----------



## jge1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hmm ...


----------

